# Q's from newbie



## greengiant34 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry guys but heres my situation........I have a good basement to start growinh hydro in.good ventellation, high ceilings..

All I really have is a grow table(holds like 40 plants) and I have a hook up on some clones.........

Not to sound like a jackass but what else would I need to get the ball rollling?? I'm pretty green ( no pun intended) on what type of lights, fertilizer, timers etc.

Please help a brother out..I wanna start ASAP.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2006)

I hope you got high speed. as this movie will explain a bunch for ya.

"Mr. Green I Grow Chronic".
start to finish in a basement. 

You will need realplayers free player to view.


http://www.pot-tv.com/archive/shows/pottvshowse-2993.html


----------

